# micro cells matching, charging and equalizing



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Was wondering what you all were doing with your 2/3a batteries?

Are you matching them? if so, what are you using (Turbo 35) and what settings?

What charge and peak rates?

How do you discharge/equalize?

I got myself some venom 1100mah cells. I verified them using my t35 by charging at 2.5 amps, 0.4v peak detect and discharge at 10amps (the lowest the charger permits). it all worked good.

Now I try this on some gp 1100. For some reason single cells will not charge up, the charger returns "hook up battery". Any ideas?

M.P.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Try directing your question to Power Push... go to his website and he has an e-mail address to contact him... He matches the 2/3 gp cell..
Wayne


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks. I will try that.

M.P.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I cycle mine at 5 amps, they barely get warm. I have an older T30 that allows me to go that low.


----------

